# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Tecnología, Equipos y Maquinaria  Maquina de cremolada

## Nabicha

Hola Chic@s, 
Estoy en búsqueda de una maquina de cremolada para implementar en el verano, una tienda de bebidas y cremoladas. Favor de comunicarse si saben donde puedo adquirir estas máquinas en lima.Temas similares: maquina para hacer cubos de alfalfa Vendo maquina clasificadora de esparragos maquina para hacer cubos de alfalfa Maquina extractora de aceite de palta Maquina para la cosecha de esparragos blancos

----------

